
AWS Lake Formation – Build a secure data lake in days - irs
https://aws.amazon.com/lake-formation/
======
mehulashah
Simplifies a lot of tedious, manual, and error prone work for businesses on
AWS.

------
mehulashah
Simplies a lot of manual, tedious, and error-prone work for businesses on AWS.

